# Potato Starch, native



## mksoerensen

Hallo again!

Can anybody help me with a Spanish translation of "native", when it conerns Potato starch? 
I know potato starch is called "fécula de patata", but how would you translate "native"? 

My suggestion is just to call it "natural", but I think there is a more specific term for this word.
I can inform, that the meaning of native is, that it is natural or without an e-number... 

Hope anybody can help.


----------



## kidika

Why dont you quote the whole text where you have found that expression, so that we can tell you the best translation?
I guess the one you´re looking for is "autóctono", but I can´t be certain...


----------



## avizor

native= local, cheap

The size press is an important tool for increasing paper strength because addition levels much higher than by wet-end addition. It is also important because relatively inexpensive native starches may be applied. Native corn starch is the major size-press additive used in the U.S.


----------



## Mabeba

I think "local" would be the correct term, thoug it could also be "orgánico/ proveniente de la agricultura ecológica"?, or even both


----------



## kidika

In Spanish the term "organico" is not the proper one, "ecológico" is much preferred, still I´m not certain whether native means organic or local. Let´s hear the "natives"...


----------



## vicdark

I am a "native" and have an agricultural background, and in this case I understand "native" as refering to a local variety of potato, which evolved naturally over time in an specific region, such as The Andes Mountains of Perú and Bolivia.


----------



## Mabeba

Sorry, I hadn't seen Kidika's first proposal "autóctono", but if the last post is right on the meaning definetly "autóctono" I think, would be the best



avizor said:


> native= local, cheap
> 
> The size press is an important tool for increasing paper strength because addition levels much higher than by wet-end addition. It is also important because relatively inexpensive native starches may be applied. Native corn starch is the major size-press additive used in the U.S.




Es también importante puesto que se puede utilizar fécula de patata autóctona, de coste considerablemente bajo/prácticamente nulo

You could also substitute "autóctono" for "de producción local", but I think "autóctono" is perfect


----------



## mksoerensen

Hi everybody
Thank you for answers. But I do not feel sure at all about the translations you have suggested (sorry...) 
I could write the whole context, but as it an ingredient in a recipe I do not think it would help you a lot. 

As written in my first post the meaning of "native" is the potato starch is natural or does not contain any E-numbers (like for example E210). So the meaning is not "local production"...
Are there anybody who works in the meat or food processing industry who could help???


----------



## Mabeba

So if the meaning is that you suggest then it is, as Kidika said "ecológico", or "procedente de la agricultura ecológica"

But I'm not expert in food industry, though I am expert in searching for this kind of organic food, which in spain, as Kidika remarked is called ecológica.

Hope it helps


----------



## kidika

After vicdark´s remark, I´m almost positive that the usage of "native"  meaning free of additives is wrong. They should have written "natural". So most likely all this is just a mistake...


----------

